# Are all peacock cichlids hybrids aggressive?



## BigBeardDaHuzi (Jul 23, 2020)

OBs and Dragonblood peacocks are known to be more aggressive. Is this true of all peacock hybrids? For example, I saw a "Red Sun" the other day that was stunning. It was a mix of a Sunshine peacock and a Red Rubin, I believe. It had an innocent face, but I am curious if that is true.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I've had OB's, 'Dragonbloods', 'Firefish', and the males have all been more aggressive than non-hybrid peacocks. The females had a much less aggressive temperament. I believe OB's are a peacock/mbuna mix and so can be more aggressive, while the Dragonbloods & Firefish are line-bred peacocks so might be less aggressive than OB's? The male OB's that I've had were some of the most aggressive in my tanks.

Hopefully someone else will post with more information on the subject.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Every fish can be different, but hybrids can often be more aggressive than pure fish.

An exception might be albino fish which are usually hybrids but are sometimes more on the timid side.

I would expect any hybrid to be more aggressive than the pure fish, but nothing is 100%.


----------

